# NEW BUILD!?!



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Since I didnt draw any of my preferred big game tags I have some $$ left that needs to be spent. I am going to finish my AR build, I am going to build a 300 Blackout. I have had the upper and lower for a little while and I have a Wilson barrel on the way. Heard a little talking about needing a different weight buffer for the blackout. Anyone heard this? Anyone have a blackout? I am also starting to research what load to produce, I am going with Hornady 110 gr SP sitting on H110 powder, I think it would be a good hunting/plinking round. Anyone have a favorite load? Havent seen much on here about the 300 blackout but thought I would ask anyway.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

300 Black out. I have'nt heard of that one. Without doing a little research tell me about it. o-||


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

The 300 Blackout uses the .223 case to send a .308 bullet out of an AR platform rifle. The only thing you need to change is the barrel, it uses the same bolt and everything else (except maybe the buffer). I already have a .223 AR and I have more .223 brass than I know what to do with so I thought this would be a good build. I was looking at building a 6.8 SPC but I would have to buy brass to do any loading.

http://300aacblackout.com/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> 300 Black out. I have'nt heard of that one. Without doing a little research tell me about it. o-||


It is also called a 300 Whisper. Much like the 6.5 Grendel is aka the 264 LBC, it sounds like the Whisper inventor doesnt want the name used outside of his approved platforms.

The whisper is a pretty neat little round. Not because it is ballistically superior to anything, but because guys use subsonic loads on their suppressors and they are extremely quiet, but still pack enough punch to kill wild hogs.

I have thought about buying one for some time. Seems like a great use for old .223 brass that the necks have cracked on.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I am familiar with the 300 Wisper. A guy had one the the Wasatch Shooters Range. It was sub-sonic with a silencer. Extremely accurate at 100 yards and very quiet. 8) The 300 Blackout seems interesting.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

The Barnes 110gr TAC-TX was specifically designed and optimized for the 300 AAC. It's the cat's meow in that particular cartridge. However, be a little weary about some of the current heavier weight bullets out there. Savage was going to offer the 300 AAC in their line-up, they even released it at SHOT, however they have since canned the idea citing less than exceptional performance using the heavier weight (subsonic) loads.

This is quoted from Savage's press release:
"300 AAC Blackout Chambering Cancelled:

Some time ago, Savage announced it would be chambering the Model 10 Precision Carbine in 300 AAC Blackout. Since that time, we have tested many variants of this cartridge in various barrel lengths and rates of twist. This exhaustive testing left us quite unsatisfied with the accuracy we were able to get from the subsonic loads in this chambering. Accuracy with the lighter, faster loads in this caliber was actually quite good. But we believe the real value in this cartridge lies in the use of subsonic loads for suppressed rifles. Therefore we have decided to scrap the project.

It is our understanding that pushing these heavy, slow bullets presents challenges not found in typical loadings and that our experience is not unique. Subsequently, many in the industry have simply adopted a lower standard for accuracy for these subsonic loads. While this does seem reasonable and we don't criticize any in our industry that have taken this approach, it just won't work for Savage.

Our brand was built on accuracy and we are too protective of our reputation for building the most accurate factory rifles available. We would rather walk away from this opportunity than sell a product that requires an explanation."


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Those Barnes bullets look like a winner to me. I may have to give them a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Starting to make some progress:

Started the day with a stripped upper and lower:

[attachment=1:3j0ohkqw]100_2246.JPG[/attachment:3j0ohkqw]

Ended the day a little closer to the finish line:

[attachment=0:3j0ohkqw]100_2247.JPG[/attachment:3j0ohkqw]

More parts on the way!!!!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Got a few more parts in today, just waiting on my barrel and flash hider and I am shootin!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!       

[attachment=1:7chrkuez]100_2252.JPG[/attachment:7chrkuez]

[attachment=0:7chrkuez]100_2251.JPG[/attachment:7chrkuez]


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome! Should be lots of fun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what are you using to cut the .223 brass down prior to actually using your case trimmer?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Out of curiosity, what are you using to cut the .223 brass down prior to actually using your case trimmer?


All I did was purchased a metal blade for my 10 in standard chop saw. It cost me $5 and goes through them like butter. Little bit risky considering how close my fingers have to be to the blade. I am working on a jig that will allow me to cut 3 or 4 at a time and it will put my fingers out of the way. When I get all the kinks worked out I will post pics so you can see how it works.

Looks like my barrel is going to ship soon. Got a pending charge from Wilson Custom Gun Shop!!!!! When that gets here I will just be waiting on my flash hider, but I can shoot some without that.

Edit: The barrel shipped today will be here weds. SO EXCITED!!!! *()* *()* *()*


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Finally got my barrel!!! Got it all put together, now the only part missing is the flash hider. Kind of sucks because I have to work a weird shift through the weekend and wont be able to shoot it or work up any loads until next weekend and maybe not even then :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

[attachment=1:3qurxh5k]100_2285.JPG[/attachment:3qurxh5k]

[attachment=0:3qurxh5k]100_2284.JPG[/attachment:3qurxh5k]


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Been out to shoot it yet?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Chaser said:


> Been out to shoot it yet?


I loaded 5 cartridges to just less than the min recommended and went out to shoot it. I dont have my sights or optic yet but I just couldn't wait anymore to at least send a couple of rounds down range. My red dot should be here next week.....I hope!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep us posted! I am excited to see how it turns out for you. Sounds like a neat gun.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Finally got my red dot installed and loaded up several different round combo's to see what would work. The winning combination is:

110 gr VMAX - 20.1 gr H110 - 2.130 OAL - 2336 FPS

I wanted to try the Barnes bullets but I couldn't find them in stock anywhere.


----------

